# floating pleco poo!



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

my new rescue pleco is doing poos with air bubbles in and its making them float. any one know why this could be? hes never had bogwood so thought maybe it could be a digestive thing? as hes getting used to a good diet?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

maybe he's got gas! Change in diet can cause it, shouldn't be nothing to worry about, it will change back to normal once his body adjusts to proper diet.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

hahahaha i had no idea fish could....err, fart!! brilliant!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I've had a few catfish that would be stars if Grade Six boys could see them in action. 
Corydoras are funny because they breathe in through the mouth, but absorb oxygen through their guts. They exhale through the other end, which can catch you by surprise when you are looking at your little catfish talking about how cute they are. A wise fish always blames the stocky guy with the moustache...


----------

